# Citizenship application - time and result?



## MikeItMo (Mar 3, 2018)

I was wondering who else on here has an application for citizenship lodged?
I understand the the pandemic as thrown a spanner in the works re. processing times.
My application, as a long-term resident, not through relatives or such, was put in in November 2017. So it'll be four years in a few months.
A friend who married an Italian got her citizenship in four years, pre-covid.
In addition, my earnings have been see-sawing a bit and I wonder if the weight of the income consideration could tip things into rejection of an application (irrespective of covid).
Did anyone here get their citizenship approved (or rejected) (based on residency submission), pre-covid, and if so, how long did it take in your case?


----------

